# Should I get bun a harness?



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Hi , I was thinking of getting a harness and lead for my bunny but I wanted to kjow:

The risks (if there are any)
Which one is best?
How to properly do it?


----------



## Blue eyes (May 26, 2020)

In your situation, I don't think I would recommend it. You have enough on your plate. Harnessing requires not only the proper type of harness (many unsafe ones are sold), but it needs to be fitted properly and the rabbit needs to get used to it over a period of time. Not all rabbits will take to it.

There are also many risks associated with harnessing improperly. With your claims of often forgetting basic tasks, the idea of forgetting something during harnessing training or attempting to take bun outside with one, just isn't worth the risk, imo.

If you want her outside for fresh air, use an ex-pen and sit outside with her to keep an eye out. Or if you want to take her out in public, use a pet stroller.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> In your situation, I don't think I would recommend it. You have enough on your plate. Harnessing requires not only the proper type of harness (many unsafe ones are sold), but it needs to be fitted properly and the rabbit needs to get used to it over a period of time. Not all rabbits will take to it.
> 
> There are also many risks associated with harnessing improperly. With your claims of often forgetting basic tasks, the idea of forgetting something during harnessing training or attempting to take bun outside with one, just isn't worth the risk, imo.


I've read up a lot on harness training. 
I'm not that forgetful. 
I do sometimes forget important things though.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

It's just I don't have a secure run


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

I've chose one, Is it okay?





UEETEK Soft Harness with Lead for Rabbits Bunny Elastic - Size L(Sky Blue): Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy UEETEK Soft Harness with Lead for Rabbits Bunny Elastic - Size L(Sky Blue) at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk





Edit: I m not getting it!


----------



## zuppa (May 26, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I've chose one, Is it okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should be banned from this forum or at least use it in read-only mode.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

zuppa said:


> I think you should be banned from this forum or at least use it in read-only mode.


Why? 
Okay I won't get it then . 

Sorry


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Ah okay, I didn't read that correctly sorry! 

I'm not gonna get it


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

I was only thinking that because I don't have arun


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Sorry


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 26, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I've chose one, Is it okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


£15 is expensive for a harness. You should save that money. You can buy runs or xpens for cheap. 

Run: https://www.gumtree.com/pets/uk/rabbit+run

: https://www.gumtree.com/search?feat...=dog+pen&tq=&search_location=&search-gumtree=

I don’t think that you need things such as harnesses or leashes, as they break easily and it takes a while to get the rabbits used to it, and rabbits will need different size harnesses, with a run or pen you can use it for all the rabbits and guinea pigs


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> £15 is expensive for a harness. You should save that money. You can buy runs or xpens for cheap.
> 
> Run: https://www.gumtree.com/pets/uk/rabbit+run
> 
> ...


Ok , the issue is she kind of hates runs , i wanted something where she could run more freely , the rest of mine will be fine with runs or xpens . 
She prefers to be able to explore my whole garden , shes been free in it once , it is closed in but i'm kind of worried about letting her out free . 

Shes used to free roaming everywhere .


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Sorry for being rude!


----------



## Niomi (May 26, 2020)

As long as she is in an enclosed garden and you are with her, I think a harness would be fine. The harness that looks like a cloth vest did not work for my rabbits. If I am holding the leash, they can pull backwards and get out of it. I take two of my rabbits to agility classes, and I use a "H" harness on them. It is a cat harness.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Niomi said:


> As long as she is in an enclosed garden and you are with her, I think a harness would be fine. The harness that looks like a cloth vest did not work for my rabbits. If I am holding the leash, they can pull backwards and get out of it. I take two of my rabbits to agility classes, and I use a "H" harness on them. It is a cat harness.


Okay .


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

I will buy soon , she likes it indoors but would love it outside !


----------



## Niomi (May 26, 2020)

I like your rabbit.She looks a little like my 10 year old.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Niomi said:


> I like your rabbit.She looks a little like my 10 year old.


Awe cute! 
I love her ! 

My mum will love her new bunny , she has a little stripe on her leg. 
Or maybe a he .


----------



## Eve84 (May 26, 2020)

I bet with you, your next topic will be: I had her on a harness and she pulled free and a male bunny stepped by and she is pregnant again! 

I absolutely can’t believe she hates play pens or runs, I mean my four rabbits have an open outdoor run In the Garden which is 3m by 4m With no top and they have a really small one which is 1,20m x 1.20m with an top on. 

The small one is really small for four rabbits but sometimes if I’m not watching them permanently I feel safer to use the small play pen with an closed top and they feel absolutely fine in there , they are busy eating all that fresh grass. 

And as mentioned before you can get the play pens even the big ones very cheap. And better to invest it in more hay to stock pile a bit before you run out again.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> I bet with you, your next topic will be: I had her on a harness and she pulled free and a male bunny stepped by and she is pregnant again!
> 
> I absolutely can’t believe she hates play pens or runs, I mean my four rabbits have an open outdoor run In the Garden which is 3m by 4m With no top and they have a really small one which is 1,20m x 1.20m with an top on.
> 
> ...


I've been getting lots of hay. 

It's true that she doesn't like play pens that much, and escapes the uncovered ones. 

There's no males around the area so no possibility of pregnancy, I'm planning on getting her spayed.


----------



## Oceanie (May 26, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I've been getting lots of hay.
> 
> It's true that she doesn't like play pens that much, and escapes the uncovered ones.
> 
> There's no males around the area so no possibility of pregnancy, I'm planning on getting her spayed.



At this point, she is about 5 years old? (Correct me if I'm wrong) I personally feel it's better to spay when they are old enough, but still young enough for the surgery to not have any implications. It's fine to spay when they are older, but you have to be more cautious as well. If you haven't already, make sure to talk with your vet about her health and such before spaying.


----------



## Niomi (May 26, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> I bet with you, your next topic will be: I had her on a harness and she pulled free and a male bunny stepped by and she is pregnant again!
> 
> I absolutely can’t believe she hates play pens or runs, I mean my four rabbits have an open outdoor run In the Garden which is 3m by 4m With no top and they have a really small one which is 1,20m x 1.20m with an top on.
> 
> ...


Rabbits have different personalities. Jasminebunny wants to use a harnesses in a secure fenced in area before deciding what the rabbit needs. At least that is how it looks to me. She knows her situation, which may not resemble yours.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> At this point, she is about 5 years old, correct? I personally feel it's better to spay when they are old enough, but still young enough for the surgery to not have any implications. It's fine to spay when they are older, but you have to be more cautious as well. If you haven't already, make sure to talk with your vet about her health and such before spaying.


OK, she is a bit older yeah


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Niomi said:


> Rabbits have different personalities. Jasminebunny wants to use a harnesses in a secure fenced in area before deciding what the rabbit needs. At least that is how it looks to me. She knows her situation, which may not resemble yours.


Yeah my garden is fully enclosed, but not that safe free in the garden and she doesn't seem happy in play pens


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Niomi said:


> Jasminebunny wants to use a harnesses in a secure fenced in area before deciding what the rabbit needs.


What do you meant?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

I cannot find a good bunny harness


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

This one okay?


----------



## Oceanie (May 26, 2020)

I don't personally use a harness, but make sure when picking one out to make sure it can't possibly choke/suffocate your bunny.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

I


Oceanie said:


> I don't personally use a harness, but make sure when picking one out to make sure it can't possibly choke/suffocate your bunny.


Ok.
I will 

Do you know of any good options?
This is my only option now .


----------



## Oceanie (May 26, 2020)

Also, some bunnies just may not like harnesses, and if that's the case, then you just have to accept that.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

This one ?


Oceanie said:


> Also, some bunnies just may not like harnesses, and if that's the case, then you just have to accept that.


Yeah I know .

Is this okay?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

I can't find one


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Oceanie (May 26, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> This one ?
> 
> Yeah I know .
> 
> Is this okay?



The picture honestly confuses me, but I'm not really a harness-expert, soo...


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> The picture honestly confuses me, but I'm not really a harness-expert, soo...


Ok


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

I found this?
This okay?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Also the bunny I'm on about is jasmine , my bunny


----------



## Oceanie (May 26, 2020)

Not to be rude, but constantly posting "Is this okay??" can sometimes be annoying and also someone may not feel the need to help out as much if you are being so repetitive. I'm not saying no-one will ever help or give the right advice, because there are plenty of knowledgeable rabbit owners on this site, but someone cannot always be on hand. 
Maybe you could also do your own research online. I feel like sometimes the questions that seem the hardest are really simple to answer. If you do a quick search on Google (or whatever browser you use) and take the time to look things over, you may find the answer to your questions.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Not to be rude, but constantly posting "Is this okay??" can sometimes be annoying and also someone may not feel the need to help out as much if you are being so repetitive. I'm not saying no-one will ever help or give the right advice, because there are plenty of knowledgeable rabbit owners on this site, but someone cannot always be on hand.
> Maybe you could also do your own research online. I feel like sometimes the questions that seem the hardest are really simple to answer. If you do a quick search on Google (or whatever browser you use) and take the time to look things over, you may find the answer to your questions.


Ah okay I'm so sorry!


----------



## Oceanie (May 26, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Ah okay I'm so sorry!


No worries, I didn't mean to make you feel bad, I'm just saying that doing research online can also help.


----------



## Gelly (May 26, 2020)

Are you sure you want to stress Jasmine out with a harness? If you are taking majority advice, I say skip it. Get her an extra large dog pen with narrow bars. She’ll be just fine.


----------



## Oceanie (May 26, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Are you sure you want to stress Jasmine out with a harness? If you are taking majority advice, I say skip it. Get her an extra large dog pen with narrow bars. She’ll be just fine.


Yeah, I wanted her to realize the disadvantages of using a harness through doing online research, but I was vague, so she might not have gotten my point. I just don't want anything bad to happen to her bun.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Yeah, I wanted her to realize the disadvantages of using a harness through doing online research, but I was vague, so she might not have gotten my point. I just don't want anything bad to happen to her bun.


Disidvantages? 
I didn't find any when i did research earlier..


----------



## Oceanie (May 27, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Disidvantages?
> I didn't find any when i did research earlier..


If you really want a harness, then get a harness I suppose. You don't always have to listen to others. It's not my business what you do with your rabbit, unless you make it my business. Just make sure that whichever option you choose makes sure your rabbit is kept safe and is the best option for her. You seem to be going for the advantages only, but you do need to realize there's more to everything than it seems. I want you to be educated and not make a mistake that could harm Jasmine, is what Im saying.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> If you really want a harness, then get a harness I suppose. You don't always have to listen to others. It's not my business what you do with your rabbit, unless you make it my business. Just make sure that whichever option you choose makes sure your rabbit is kept safe and is the best option for her.


Okay.
さようなら


----------



## Oceanie (May 27, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Okay.
> 
> I've really tried other option so I'm sorry.
> 
> さようなら


Don't feel bad for what I'm saying. Do what is best in your opinion. You know your rabbit better than I do. I'm just a pretty cautious person. You can always choose ignore me if you want to.


----------



## Oceanie (May 27, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Don't feel bad for what I'm saying. Do what is best in your opinion. You know your rabbit better than I do. I'm just a pretty cautious person. You can always choose ignore me if you want to.


I didnt realize you edited your comment until I posted this lol.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> I didnt realize you edited your comment until I posted this lol.





Oceanie said:


> Don't feel bad for what I'm saying. Do what is best in your opinion. You know your rabbit better than I do. I'm just a pretty cautious person. You can always choose ignore me if you want to.


It's fine, your pretty helpful. 
I'm sure your a great person who just wants to help. 
I chose one.


----------



## Oceanie (May 27, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> It's fine, your pretty helpful.
> I'm sure your a great person who just wants to help.


Oh, thanks!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

I'm just worried that maybe the one I chose isn't safe..


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Is this one safe?


----------



## Abi :) (May 27, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Is this one safe?



If you are confused about the safety and model of your harness watch this video, she talks about a few types of harnesses and most of the dangers associated with them (i personally am not endorsing using harnesses this is just so you can make a decision of your own)


----------



## Hermelin (May 27, 2020)

Can’t you find people that make harness and order from them. It will be safer and also be after your own bunny size. I know a few in sweden that ships within eu and make harness, you just need to strike up a conversation and they will often help. 

Myself have always ordered harness after my own bunnies measurement. Took a bit of research and I used both google, insta and facebook to find a few good harness makers for bunnies


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Can’t you find people that make harness and order from them. It will be safer and also be after your own bunny size. I know a few in sweden that ships within eu and make harness, you just need to strike up a conversation and they will often help.
> 
> Myself have always ordered harness after my own bunnies measurement. Took a bit of research and I used both google, insta and facebook to find a few good harness makers for bunnies


Okay, thank you!


----------



## Shontelle (May 27, 2020)

I


zuppa said:


> I think you should be banned from this forum or at least use it in read-only mode.


 I agree


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Shontelle said:


> I
> 
> I agree


Why is that?


----------



## Shontelle (May 27, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Why is that?


I’m sorry but your always posting about sickness of your animals or no food or no housing or accidental pregnancy or baby deaths like either your messing around with everyone and are just bored and in that case you defiantly should not take advantage of the patience and kindness of other people or you really don’t know how to look after your animals properly and should probably not have any. I’m not sure how old you are but if your having this much trouble and all these issues I don’t think rabbits are for you right now. Maybe start small with a couple fish


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Shontelle said:


> I’m sorry but your always posting about sickness of your animals or no food or no housing or accidental pregnancy or baby deaths like either your messing around with everyone and are just bored and in that case you defiantly should not take advantage of the patience and kindness of other people or you really don’t know how to look after your animals properly and should probably not have any. I’m not sure how old you are but if your having this much trouble and all these issues I don’t think rabbits are for you right now. Maybe start small with a couple fish


Im fine with bunnies. 

Don't worry about me, my pets are fine. 
I'm sorting it out


----------



## Diane R (May 27, 2020)

RWAF statement: "There is no benefit at all to a rabbit, as a prey animal, to be dressed up in clothes, to wear a harness, to be pushed in a push chair, or taken on an unnecessary car ride at all, in fact they can be detrimental to their welfare by causing them stress, so we do not approve of these things. " Do not use harnesses, have supervised time in a safe garden or use a large run instead. Bunnies are not dolls, bunnies are not dogs!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Diane R said:


> RWAF statement: "There is no benefit at all to a rabbit, as a prey animal, to be dressed up in clothes, to wear a harness, to be pushed in a push chair, or taken on an unnecessary car ride at all, in fact they can be detrimental to their welfare by causing them stress, so we do not approve of these things. " Do not use harnesses, have supervised time in a safe garden or use a large run instead. Bunnies are not dolls, bunnies are not dogs!
> [/QUOTE\]
> She doesn't like playpens , she's uses to free roaming everywhere .


----------



## anoopnain (May 27, 2020)

You can check this article:- Best Rabbit Harness – Top Choices For 2020 - This is the list of top rabbit harness. But you are from the UK? So I'm not 100% sure that this list is for the UK. Anyway check I hope it help you...


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

anoopnain said:


> You can check this article:- Best Rabbit Harness – Top Choices For 2020 - This is the list of top rabbit harness. But you are from the UK? So I'm not 100% sure that this list is for the UK. Anyway check I hope it help you...


Okay thanks.
Yep from uk


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Is this suitable


----------



## zuppa (May 27, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Is this suitable


This one actually is not bad I don't normally use harnesses bt have 3 different got them as gifts and one that I made myself off an old sock. I have one similar to this, it is quite nice and comfortable. Other one is a bit unusual I've never seen them in shops and now tried to find a pic and no luck, I will try to get a pic of it later will post here. It is only crossed straps so more freedom, but also holds firmly and no pressure on the neck. The third one is pretty bad it's most popular they sell n pet shops and you've posted a pic of it earlier.


----------



## Blue eyes (May 27, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> In your situation, I don't think I would recommend it. You have enough on your plate. Harnessing requires not only the proper type of harness (many unsafe ones are sold), but it needs to be fitted properly and the rabbit needs to get used to it over a period of time. Not all rabbits will take to it.
> 
> There are also many risks associated with harnessing improperly. With your claims of often forgetting basic tasks, the idea of forgetting something during harnessing training or attempting to take bun outside with one, just isn't worth the risk, imo.





Diane R said:


> RWAF statement: "There is no benefit at all to a rabbit, as a prey animal, to be dressed up in clothes, to wear a harness, to be pushed in a push chair, or taken on an unnecessary car ride at all, in fact they can be detrimental to their welfare by causing them stress, so we do not approve of these things. " Do not use harnesses, have supervised time in a safe garden or use a large run instead. Bunnies are not dolls, bunnies are not dogs!




Stop looking for harnesses. You (@Jasminebunny ) are not going to be able to do it safely. Just stop.

ANY rabbit will run around in an exercise pen. There is no such thing as 'she doesn't like it'. If you want her outside for periods of time, supervise her (watch her nonstop) while she is in the pen outside. She'll get used to it.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

zuppa said:


> This one actually is not bad I don't normally use harnesses bt have 3 different got them as gifts and one that I made myself off an old sock. I have one similar to this, it is quite nice and comfortable. Other one is a bit unusual I've never seen them in shops and now tried to find a pic and no luck, I will try to get a pic of it later will post here. It is only crossed straps so more freedom, but also holds firmly and no pressure on the neck. The third one is pretty bad it's most popular they sell n pet shops and you've posted a pic of it earlier.


Okay


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Stop looking for harnesses. You (@Jasminebunny ) are not going to be able to do it safely. Just stop.
> 
> ANY rabbit will run around in an exercise pen. There is no such thing as 'she doesn't like it'. If you want her outside for periods of time, supervise her (watch her nonstop) while she is in the pen outside. She'll get used to it.


She doesn't like them.


----------



## Gelly (May 27, 2020)

@Jasminebunny let me put it this way. If something happened to jasmine while she was in the harness, you would feel terrible right? I don’t think the risks are worth it. Like I said before, an extra large dog pen will be just fine. My bunny doesn’t even get outdoor time because we live in a complex by the beach and I’m scared he’ll ingest sand or get attacked by a seagull lol. I won’t even get a harness because of the risks. It’s better to be cautious! Especially because your rabbits and pets have had some traumas in the past.


----------



## Gelly (May 27, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> She doesn't like them.


The ones you have may be too small. I doubt she doesn’t like them and it may just be your imagination since rabbits can’t talk.


----------



## Debbie Medina (May 27, 2020)

mmmh my aunt which used to have plenty of bunnies gifted me her vest harness i never tried it, you should probably take it slow i understand its a comple process, bear in mind rabbits will be wary of such thing probably run away or stomp their feet nib at it and try to get it off, I still havent tried to put it on my bunnies myself cause i think its not secure enough and they could free from it or get too stressed however ive seen people use this type of harness on their bunnies at the park before, it does seem more secure
https://www.amazon.com/PERSUPER-Har...keywords=rabbit+harness&qid=1590617966&sr=8-3

But again I wouldnt know much havent tried to harness my babies


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 27, 2020)

Debbie Medina said:


> mmmh my aunt which used to have plenty of bunnies gifted me her vest harness i never tried it, you should probably take it slow i understand its a comple process, bear in mind rabbits will be wary of such thing probably run away or stomp their feet nib at it and try to get it off, I still havent tried to put it on my bunnies myself cause i think its not secure enough and they could free from it or get too stressed however ive seen people use this type of harness on their bunnies at the park before, it does seem more secure
> https://www.amazon.com/PERSUPER-Har...keywords=rabbit+harness&qid=1590617966&sr=8-3
> 
> But again I wouldnt know much havent tried to harness my babies


Ok


----------



## YashiJ (May 28, 2020)

Shontelle said:


> I’m sorry but your always posting about sickness of your animals or no food or no housing or accidental pregnancy or baby deaths like either your messing around with everyone and are just bored and in that case you defiantly should not take advantage of the patience and kindness of other people or you really don’t know how to look after your animals properly and should probably not have any. I’m not sure how old you are but if your having this much trouble and all these issues I don’t think rabbits are for you right now. Maybe start small with a couple fish


Umm... isn’t that the point of this website? To help and advise people in need?? I don’t get your point?


----------



## Oceanie (May 28, 2020)

YashiJ said:


> Umm... isn’t that the point of this website? To help and advise people in need?? I don’t get your point?


Yes, the point of RabbitsOnline is to help others and bond over bunnies. @Shontelle's point was saying that Jasmine is always posting about instances where she is an irresponsible bunny owner. In case you don't know, there was some drama about fake accounts, fake stories, ect. Some people think that after all of this, that Jasmine should not be taking advantage of people who could be helping people with real problems, whereas they were helping with problems that were not real.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 28, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Yes, the point of RabbitsOnline is to help others and bond over bunnies. @Shontelle's point was saying that Jasmine is always posting about instances where she is an irresponsible bunny owner. In case you don't know, there was some drama about fake accounts, fake stories, ect. Some people think that after all of this, that Jasmine should not be taking advantage of people who could be helping people with real problems, whereas they were helping with problems that were not real.


I'm sorry


----------



## YashiJ (May 28, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Yes, the point of RabbitsOnline is to help others and bond over bunnies. @Shontelle's point was saying that Jasmine is always posting about instances where she is an irresponsible bunny owner. In case you don't know, there was some drama about fake accounts, fake stories, ect. Some people think that after all of this, that Jasmine should not be taking advantage of people who could be helping people with real problems, whereas they were helping with problems that were not real.


I see. @Jasminebunny we all make mistakes! Just learn from it and you’ll be a great owner I haven’t gotten my rabbits but I’m sure I’ll make mistakes too and have to turn to here for advice


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 28, 2020)

YashiJ said:


> I see. @Jasminebunny we all make mistakes! Just learn from it and you’ll be a great owner I haven’t gotten my rabbits but I’m sure I’ll make mistakes too and have to turn to here for advice


Yeah


----------



## YashiJ (May 28, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Yes, the point of RabbitsOnline is to help others and bond over bunnies. @Shontelle's point was saying that Jasmine is always posting about instances where she is an irresponsible bunny owner. In case you don't know, there was some drama about fake accounts, fake stories, ect. Some people think that after all of this, that Jasmine should not be taking advantage of people who could be helping people with real problems, whereas they were helping with problems that were not real.


and also almost everyone Posts here because they did something/irresponsible and Need to figure out how to fix it...


----------



## Oceanie (May 28, 2020)

YashiJ said:


> and also almost everyone Posts here because they did something/irresponsible and Need to figure out how to fix it...


Yeah


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

She dislikes the harness , I'm not going to force her to like it , but will continue trying , and if she continues to not like it , my dad said a h-type harness would be better .
And I will keep it for one of my siblings bunnies.

I'm not going to force any to wear it


----------



## Mariam+Theo (May 31, 2020)

I don't think there is anything wrong with taking a _social_ rabbit outside on a harness. Do not take a shy rabbit away from its home because the stress can cause it to go into stasis. If your rabbit is social and has been _properly_ trained to use the harness correctly, it will most likely be fine. I trained Theo to use the harness when he was a baby and now he loves going on walks. 
If Jasmine is not wanting to wear the harness, invest your money in a nice large portable playpen, as everyone else has already said.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with taking a _social_ rabbit outside on a harness. Do not take a shy rabbit away from its home because the stress can cause it to go into stasis. If your rabbit is social and has been _properly_ trained to use the harness correctly, it will most likely be fine. I trained Theo to use the harness when he was a baby and now he loves going on walks.
> If Jasmine is not wanting to wear the harness, invest your money in a nice large portable playpen, as everyone else has already said.


Yeah , she's really social 
I will continue training harness , if she doesn't like it I will try playpen again , but she always attacks it , and tries to get out .


----------



## Mac189 (May 31, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Yeah , she's really social
> I will continue training harness , if she doesn't like it I will try playpen again , but she always attacks it , and tries to get out .


Adding more toys and things to do in the pen can help prevent that behavior. I give mine a cardboard hut, some willow balls, and I'm hoping to add a dig box soon! They get so tuckered out that most of their time is spent flopped while eating grass


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> Adding more toys and things to do in the pen can help prevent that behavior. I give mine a cardboard hut, some willow balls, and I'm hoping to add a dig box soon! They get so tuckered out that most of their time is spent flopped while eating grass


Okay , thanks!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

I know this site is not about piggies but here's their new cage .


----------



## Oceanie (May 31, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Yeah , she's really social
> I will continue training harness , if she doesn't like it I will try playpen again , but she always attacks it , and tries to get out .


No offense, but based on your discriptions of Jasmine, she does not seem like a social rabbit. I don't know Jasmine like you do, but please just listen to your rabbit. If she hates her harness, then listen to her. Unless she dislikes something crucial in rabbit care, don't force her to do something. It can cause stress and anxiety, which can cause even more health problems. Please, just listen to what Jasmine tells you. And also, listen to what the forum tells you. It's the majority of rabbit owners against one rabbit owner.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> No offense, but based on your discriptions of Jasmine, she does not seem like a social rabbit. I don't know Jasmine like you do, but please just listen to your rabbit. If she hates her harness, then listen to her. Unless she dislikes something crucial in rabbit care, don't force her to do something. It can cause stress and anxiety, which can cause even more health problems. Please, just listen to what Jasmine tells you. And also, listen to what the forum tells you. It's the majority of rabbit owners against one rabbit owner.


Okay sorry , I know if she doesn't like it I shouldn't do it

She's pretty social , and so tame.
Doesn't enjoy being touched sometimes though.
But that doesn't make her not take , does it?


----------



## Mac189 (May 31, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Okay sorry , I know if she doesn't like it I shouldn't do it
> 
> She's pretty social , and so tame.
> Doesn't enjoy being touched sometimes though.
> But that doesn't make her not take , does it?


The level of trust needed between a handler and leash train rabbit needs to be extraordinary. Willa and I built that trust for years. Your rabbit needs to ALWAYS be comfortable being held and run to you, not away, if they get scared. Willa's signal for wanting to be done or go home is putting her front paws on my knees and so I crouch down and she can get into my lap. I always listen to her. 
I will likely never trust Foxwell to leash train, even though he's very tame, because he startles easily and tends to react to stress dramatically, a risk I would never take in the field. It doesn't sound like Jasmine is predictable or comfortable being carried long distances, both of which are absolute necessities, so I don't think she's a good rabbit to leash walk.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> The level of trust needed between a handler and leash train rabbit needs to be extraordinary. Willa and I built that trust for years. Your rabbit needs to ALWAYS be comfortable being held and run to you, not away, if they get scared. Willa's signal for wanting to be done or go home is putting her front paws on my knees and so I crouch down and she can get into my lap. I always listen to her.
> I will likely never trust Foxwell to leash train, even though he's very tame, because he startles easily and tends to react to stress dramatically, a risk I would never take in the field. It doesn't sound like Jasmine is predictable or comfortable being carried long distances, both of which are absolute necessities, so I don't think she's a good rabbit to leash walk.


Okay.
Should I keep it for my other rabbits ?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (May 31, 2020)

I would keep it for your other rabbits. Just don't force it on them either.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I would keep it for your other rabbits. Just don't force it on them either.


Okay , not force.
I have a rabbit , called blueberry , I'm trying to tame him , to maybe able to harness train


----------



## Mac189 (May 31, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Okay.
> Should I keep it for my other rabbits ?


I don't have an opinion either way, but only use it if you can guarantee that your rabbit and you have the level of trust and safety necessary to prevent disaster and make it a genuinely enjoyable experience, which I don;t think is a situation you have with any of your rabbits right now.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> I don't have an opinion either way, but only use it if you can guarantee that your rabbit and you have the level of trust and safety necessary to prevent disaster and make it a genuinely enjoyable experience, which I don;t think is a situation you have with any of your rabbits right now.


Okay .

My tamest rabbit is cookie , he's fine with some fuss and I don't know about being touched


----------



## Mac189 (May 31, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Okay .
> 
> My tamest rabbit is cookie , he's fine with some fuss and I don't know about being touched


If there is a single uncertainty, I wouldn't risk it. You need to know everything about how your rabbit reacts and what they tolerate as well as how long you can carry them. I've had to carry Willa for over a mile before under a jacket when it started raining, something only possible because I know how she will handle it. I trust her completely and it has to go both ways... Willa knows I would never hurt her


----------



## Eve84 (May 31, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I know this site is not about piggies but here's their new cage .



This is a different subject but as far as I know Piggies  can not be littler trained, so it gets very quickly unhealthy and unhygienic with having him free roam on a normal blanket. 

For my personal opinion I find that already not very clean from the picture from what I can see. 

I think he is much better of in a cage completely covered in straw and hay


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> This is a different subject but as far as I know Piggies  can not be littler trained, so it gets very quickly unhealthy and unhygienic with having him free roam on a normal blanket.
> 
> For my personal opinion I find that already not very clean from the picture from what I can see.
> 
> I think he is much better of in a cage completely covered in straw and hay


I've heard they can go on fleece blankets. 
They can be litter trained and mine pee in the litter box , I spot clean daily !
There's a few piggies in there , and they are all okay with the litter box .

They sometimes pee and poop In the tunnel but I will clean it


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

Some of them are younger and not litter trained yet , by the way , I can't litter train them yet .


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 31, 2020)

I hope that's okay!


----------



## Blue eyes (May 31, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Okay .
> 
> My tamest rabbit is cookie , he's fine with some fuss and I don't know about being touched


Jasmine, Blueberrie, and now Cookie. I thought you only had/ were only keeping 2 -- Jasmine and the baby.


----------



## Oceanie (May 31, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Jasmine, Blueberrie, and now Cookie. I thought you only had/ were only keeping 2 -- Jasmine and the baby.


Exactly, that's what I also thought.


----------



## Oceanie (May 31, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I've been getting lots of hay.
> 
> It's true that she doesn't like play pens that much, and escapes the uncovered ones.
> 
> There's no males around the area so no possibility of pregnancy, I'm planning on getting her spayed.


Okay, but you apparently still have your male rabbit, Cookie.


Jasminebunny said:


> Sorry , none are neutered.
> I'm sorry


And apparently he isn't neutered and Jasmine isn't spayed yet. You said that you would only keep Jasmine and the baby that you gave your mother. If you still have an unneutered male, it's possible that Jasmine could get pregnant _again. _You said you would rehome all but 2 rabbits. I understand the kits may not be ready to be rehomed, and that it can be difficult to rehome rabbits, but why not give the rabbits you supposedly aren't keeping to a shelter? It doesn't seem like you are being honest with us about rehoming your pets.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Jasmine, Blueberrie, and now Cookie. I thought you only had/ were only keeping 2 -- Jasmine and the baby.


Oops, well he's my brothers.. 
He's not exactly 'my' rabbit 
He's being rehomed anyway.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Okay, but you apparently still have your male rabbit, Cookie.
> 
> And apparently he isn't neutered and Jasmine isn't spayed yet. You said that you would only keep Jasmine and the baby that you gave your mother. If you still have an unneutered male, it's possible that Jasmine could get pregnant _again. _You said you would rehome all but 2 rabbits. I understand the kits may not be ready to be rehomed, and that it can be difficult to rehome rabbits, but why not give the rabbits you supposedly aren't keeping to a shelter? It doesn't seem like you are being honest with us about rehoming your pets.


I've been trying, really. 
Im definitely still rehoming some pets. Pumpkin has a home ready, and the other 9 will have soon. 
Also many Guinea pig pups are going when they are 6-8 weeks. 
Although one is very attached to us and cries without us, so I may have to keep that one, because this is about the animals health. 

And about jasmine not being spayed, I have to save up for it, because I'm paying for it myself, and don't have tons of money 

Since I'm not that old, as you know..


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Jasmine, Blueberrie, and now Cookie. I thought you only had/ were only keeping 2 -- Jasmine and the baby.


And blueberry.. Well he's not mine either, someone else's in my family.
Hes getting rehomed. 

He's my.. Dad's or my brothers.


----------



## judybarry70 (Jun 1, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Yeah, I wanted her to realize the disadvantages of using a harness through doing online research, but I was vague, so she might not have gotten my point. I just don't want anything bad to happen to her bun.


What is RWAF? Some type of Rabbit Welfare club? I couldnot find it online.


----------



## Niomi (Jun 1, 2020)

I have a rabbit that hates the vest type because it has velcro. He hates the sound it make when you rip it apart.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jun 1, 2020)

judybarry70 said:


> What is RWAF? Some type of Rabbit Welfare club? I couldnot find it online.











Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund (RWAF)


Britain's largest organisation for rabbit lovers!



rabbitwelfare.co.uk


----------

